# Realistic Eyeballs: Tutorial



## Terra

Eyes, eyes, eyes. Why do so many prop builders focus on making perfect eyes? Well, it's the first thing ToTs look at to determine if it's a fake monster or a live actor. You could at least fool them for a few seconds if the eyes look real. For most scares... that's all the time you need 

​










Okay, here goes the tut... get your wine out.

*Supplies Needed:*
Clear Eyeballs from the Skeleton Store
10" 20 gauge wire
Pupils template
Clear gloss acrylic paint
White acrylic paint
Red acrylic paint
Yellow acrylic paint


*Tools Needed:*
Wire cutter
Spare foam
Butter knife
Scissors
Thin, long-haired brush
Large brush
Paint mixing jars











*Get the Eyes:* The Skeleton Store sells these nifty clear eyeballs. Here's a picture of them inside a skull and a link to the website where you can get them. They are $4 a pair: _[url]http://www.skeletonstore.com/Detail.bok?no=37_[/URL]












*Remove Cornea and Clean:* The cornea pops out of the eye with careful prying. You'll see that fake blue is just painted on. Carefully scratch off the paint using a butter knife trying not to scratch the clear plastic underneath.











High resolution version here.​
*Pick your Pupil:* This is a template of many different kinds and colors of irises. They were gleaned from Haunter's Hangout Terrific Easy Eyes, taxidermy sites and just plucked from all over the web. Thanks to HermanSecret and Larry you can now download full-size file.











*Insert Wire:* Cut the wire in half so you have two pieces. Jam each piece into the back of the eye. This allows you stand up the eye into scrap foam to make painting easier. Also, its a stem that can be used to insert the eyes into your prop.


_Note: Here you can see the cornea sitting over one of the pupils on the paper. The eye on the left is the original pupil that came with the eye. You will also notice that the eye is already painted white. That will be explained in the next step._














*Paint Whites:* Mix white acrylic paint with the clear gloss and a little water to keep some translucency. Do about three coats. You want the paint to add subsequent translucent coats of white to keep that _'jelly'_ look to the eye.











*Paint Red Veins:* Paint in some blood red color for the veins using the long, thin brush.











*Paint Yellow:* There is a yellow cast to an eye so mix a very translucent blend of yellow and white and paint it from the back to the front but not going all the way to the pupil.

*Gloss the Eye:* Use the clear gloss paint to give your eyeball a wet look.












​*Insert Pupils:* Cut the pupils out of the printed sheet of paper. For this model's eye, it needed to have a dark ring around the outside edge _(looked cool by contrasting the light eye)._ If you want to do that, take a Sharpie and outline the outside edge of the pupils. Place the cut-out pupils into the hole in the eye and pop the cornea back in place.

You may find that the cornea won't quite reset back in place fully. To be sure it stays in place, paint the rim of the cornea with clear gloss paint. When dry, it will hold it in place. Be careful with using glue as some glues _(especially super glue)_ will haze out the eye.














_For giggles, here's a few of the pupils in the eyeballs._












_The scale of the eyeball is slightly bigger than a real eye._













_I can see!_


​










In case you wanted to see the entire build of the model using these eyes, check out her video:







Here she is in action:







_Thanks for looking at my tutorial. Now, go have some wine!_


----------



## JustJimAZ

Always inspirational Terra! Thanks for this. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Holy ........ Jeez Terra, I thought you'd modded a mannequin to make this project! But this... speechless is what it leaves me! 

Btw, impeccable taste in music in the vids. If I may make a suggestion for some prop building listening selection. Lend an ear to Rabbit in the Moon's "Out of Body Experience". Actually, you may wish to check out the entire Hardkiss "Delusions of Grandeur" compilation that it's most easily found in. Enjoy


----------



## kathy2008

Holy crap! Is that great or what! Superb!


----------

